# Genki Instruments - Cosmos



## c0nsilience (Feb 2, 2022)

COSMOS


Embark on an epic sonic journey through space and time with the new Cosmos softsynth. Hitchhike a ride on friendly UFOs and make your music echo across the universe. Act now to try Cosmos at our special introductory price.




genkiinstruments.com





50% off for the introductory price and it looks very interesting. Reminiscent of Sinevibes UI's.


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 2, 2022)

c0nsilience said:


> COSMOS
> 
> 
> Embark on an epic sonic journey through space and time with the new Cosmos softsynth. Hitchhike a ride on friendly UFOs and make your music echo across the universe. Act now to try Cosmos at our special introductory price.
> ...



OK, but what does it sound like? I can't find demos...

Thanks!


----------



## c0nsilience (Feb 2, 2022)

If you send a quick email via their support page, they’ll hook you up with demos for macOS and Win. 

I haven’t had much of an opportunity to dig into it yet, but I plan to this weekend. 🙂


----------



## JamelaBanderson (Feb 2, 2022)

Hover the mouse over the video. A bubble will appear with the option to turn on sound.


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 2, 2022)

JamelaBanderson said:


> Hover the mouse over the video. A bubble will appear with the option to turn on sound.


Thanks!


----------



## c0nsilience (Feb 4, 2022)

The Cosmos GUI has 33 parameters (not counting ADSR and UFO macros) that are mappable. On the backend, in Logic Pro X's Plug-In Window, there are 90+ mappable parameters:






Definitely not bad for a very 'fun' and minimal GUI on the front!


----------

